

Geograph’s Effort to Get Photos of Every Square Kilometer of Britain and Ireland - auton1
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/geographs-quixotic-effort-to-get-photos-of-every-square-kilometer-of-great-britain-and-ireland/

======
keithpeter
_" Stott thinks Geographing more countries would require similar arrangements
with national mapping agencies. Making contact with them is on his to-do list,
he said."_

This is important.

I fit the demographic rather well, and I have a filing cabinet drawer full of
monochrome negatives of local city features taken in the 1980s and 90s... so
there goes the weekend.

------
carloscm
Reminds me of [http://confluence.org/](http://confluence.org/)

I remember when it was relatively new and reading the tales of somebody
reaching the confluences in southeast China for the first time ever, like
going the middle of the jungle and obsessively chasing the all-decimal-zeros
in the GPS.

~~~
BrandonMarc
I remember Kevin Kelly blogging about this. Fascinating project.

[http://kk.org/thetechnium/2012/11/the-average-
pla/](http://kk.org/thetechnium/2012/11/the-average-pla/)

It's interesting to consider that if you just take a random lat-lon, and go
find that place ... most of the time it'll be the middle of an ocean. Hey, 75%
of Earth's surface is water, right?

If you find a random _land-based_ location ... as Kevin notes, it's
interesting how rare it is to see a building, and how often it's wilderness.
As developed as the world is, there's still quite a bit of wild out there.

Even without buildings, farmland appears often, which makes sense ... so
that's one cue that civilization is around. Look up and you may see jet
contrails during the day, or satellites swimming across the stars at night.

A few more cues ... it's just surprising how rare a random spot on earth shows
more than that.

------
RyJones
Reminds me of Every Dot, an ambitious project to shoot every dot on the map of
one state: [http://afiler.com/everydot/](http://afiler.com/everydot/)

The books that came from the kick starter are nice, too.

------
natosaichek
The title made me think of planet labs' goals
([http://www.planet.com](http://www.planet.com)), but the actual ambition
(photos from the ground, rather than from space) seems more challenging in
many ways.

